# New to forum...



## Morwenstow Stud (Oct 16, 2008)

Not new to horses though.

Hi, I'm Karen and I live in Cornwall with my 9 ponies, 3 children and my other assorted animals.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Morwenstow Stud said:


> Not new to horses though.
> 
> Hi, I'm Karen and I live in Cornwall with my 9 ponies, 3 children and my other assorted animals.


Hi and Welcome.. I am Hayley.. I have 2 ponies one horse 2 dogs 2 fish and 2 cats and 2 sons.. and one gorilla..lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi hope you like it on here we have one daughter age 14that has a 14.2 h welsh X fell pony that she love to jump and is doing well on we have also a son age 11 He has a Welsh B 12.2 pony that he has fun on  and i have a horse that is a Arab i have had him from a baby he is 24 years old please tell us more about your pony and whot you do with them speek soon trish


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi welcome, I have 5 welshies, 2 bloods and 3 dogs, what ponies do u have and what do u do with them. Enjoy the forum,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the forum Karen  *


----------



## Morwenstow Stud (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all and thank you very much for the welcome.

I have...(takes a deep breath)...One Dartmoor colt, one coloured cob colt, one miniature spotted colt, one welsh A stallion, 3 welsh A fillies, one welsh a mare, and a highland gelding. I used to breed welshies, but I've stopped as there are enough being bred. I'll be switching to breeding miniatures next year. We show the ponies from local level up to county level.

I also have pekin bantams and two jack russels as well as my daughters rabbits which are an assorted motley bunch but she loves them dearly. Oh and I must not forget the two pet rats.

My middle daughter is the one who rides most. I had my days when I was younger so I've handed the reins over to her, though I still ride sometimes. I now show mostly in hand. My oldest daughter works in boarding kennels and will be going to college next year to take animal management so she can come back home and take over the running of the kennels and set up a dog grooming business. My youngest daughter just plays with all the animals.


----------

